# Interference from PC DVI output affects IR commands on different device



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi there,

I'm having a weird and annoying problem. 

I use a Monoprice HDMI switcher to select the video signal that's run to the TV. I only have a single HDMI cable going to my TV; nothing else. 

One of the inputs to the HDMI switcher is a PC's DVI output. When I use select this signal, the IR commands received by my Chase Technologies RLC-1 get all screwed up. For example, if I choose "Volume Up" for the Chase, it might eventually interpret it as an input change (e.g., I normally use the "Aux" input, but if I do "Volume Up" enough, it'll switch to "CD" input. 

This only happens when I switch the PC's DVI signal through the Monoprice switcher. I also have a Dish box and DVD player hooked up through the Monoprice switcher. No problems with other signals. The reason this came up just now is that I used to use a VGA cable from my PC to my TV. I had no problems with that, but my new TV doesn't have a VGA input, so I'm using HDMI. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have no idea what it could be, but it sure is strange. Maybe someone will have some insight. It really doesn't make sense.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Yeah, thanks Sonnie. I've separated them physically (they used to be on top of each other). Next thing is to try to plug one into another circuit -- I'll have to use an extension cord for a temporary solution. It'll have to wait, though, as I'm off to California in an hour or so.


----------

